# first buck



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

dandy


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

What a huge buck, congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats, you don't see many 4 points that big. Had pictures of one a few years back that had short tine length but looked to be around 28'' wide or better. He was on my hit list but never did lay eyes on him.


----------



## Moler (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice, best 4 point I have ever seen...


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Biggest Fork Horn I've ever seen!!! Congrats on a beauty buck!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice buck!
Congrats!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats on your first trophy buck :thumbs_up


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## bpbiggamehunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats that is a huge four point and is probably one of the biggest one's I've ever seen as well!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

stew great buck man giant 4 point in my book well done buddy


----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats! I too actually shot my first buck this year as well. It was a 5 point, one side was a 4 point and he broke the other one off. Seems like there is a lot of 4 points being shot this year. anyways congrats! its a great feeling!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Nice deer,congrats.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Nice deer and congrats!


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice buck santa


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

that's sweet man congrats...


----------



## Alphamax35 (May 17, 2009)

Very Nice Congrats


----------

